# CSC-Saxo and Specialized for '09 now official



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

As per velonews, the CSC-Saxo group has signed with Specialized for '09. Isn't that just crazy. Taking some of the best all around atheletes in the world from the best bikes in the world and sticking them on Specialized crap. Carlos Sastre off his R3. Fabian not riding a P3C. It seriously sounds too weird. Can you imagine Fabian on a Specialized TT bike. I guess we'll be seeing it soon...

All I can say is, I'm disappointed in all respects. I'm disappointed Cervelo didn't make a bigger push with CSC, I'm disappointed CSC went with Specialized of all companys, and I'm disappointed that it happened right after a Tour.

Don't get me wrong, I love my R3 and would never trade it, especially for the likes of a Tarmac SL2, it just seems crazy.......


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Welcome to the world of capitalism.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

All it took was 3.5 million *EURO*s  and some bikes and other odds and ends thrown in for good measure.


Its a sad day................ I think I would have rather them switched to Trek before the Evil Empire.

Starnut


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

I'd rather see them ride Huffys before Speckelized


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 28, 2006)

Poor Fabian's gonna be stuck on a transition (with the brilliant idea of compact geometry on a TT bike  ). Maybe we'll see "specialized" stuck on a plain black p3 this year...


----------



## that guy again (Jul 14, 2008)

$5 says they'll be riding SRAM, too.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

i know! what the heck were they thinking was all i could say when i found out. im really disappointed about it, but cervelo's team will provide some good competition im guessing


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

My guess is that CSC starts riding Specs new "aero roadbike" prototype next season. I find it hard to believe that, given all of CSC's talk of collaboration with Cervelo and how important their bikes are, that they will really be able to/want to switch. Its a rough business though and they need all the money they can get.


----------



## Lundquist77 (Jun 25, 2008)

I guess we can safely say that a Cervelo won't be winning the Tour again anytime soon.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

Lundquist77 said:


> I guess we can safely say that a Cervelo won't be winning the Tour again anytime soon.


im interested as to why you say that? csc hold some excellent riders yes but, look at the cervelo range no expense is spared in the making of the bikes, aeronautical engineers craft their frames 

so having said that, i can see cervelo spending the same podantic effort into forming their own team of riders to be the best team possible.....just my thoughts on it anyway


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Getoutandride said:


> im interested as to why you say that? csc hold some excellent riders yes but, look at the cervelo range no expense is spared in the making of the bikes, aeronautical engineers craft their frames
> 
> so having said that, i can see cervelo spending the same podantic effort into forming their own team of riders to be the best team possible.....just my thoughts on it anyway


Cervélo is forming a new *pro-continental *team called "Cervélo Test Team".
Fabian and the Schlecks are staying with Saxo-Bank, therefore will be riding Specialized next year.
Carlos Sastre's future is still up in the air. Rumors have it he'll join the new "Cervélo Test Team" for 2009.
Here's the details if you haven't already seen them.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2008/aug08/aug28news3


----------



## Lundquist77 (Jun 25, 2008)

Cervelo's are good bikes. I own one. It's not about the bike. Contador will ride a Trek. The Schleck's will ride Specialized and they played a massive role helping Sastre win the Tour. Maybe Cervelo can field a team to challenge next year, but I am willing to bet $100,000 that Cervelo won't make the podium in Paris next July.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Lundquist77 said:


> It's not about the bike.


Sort of, just like car racing the motor is usually more important than the frame, but if Saxo Bank has a poor showing next year, for any reason- including stomach worms, girlfriend trouble, or general malaise, it will be a nightmare for Specialized because it will just like excuses. (I've got Cervelo and Specialized road bikes. I prefer the Cervelo, but won't trash Specialized).


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

i own both, and I wont' trash either, but at the end of the day a bike is a bike and a stronger rider is a stronger rider. as long as the stronger rider is reasonably equipped he will in most situations prevail. CSC will be back up there next season as long as they keep riding well and together. TBH i think Cervelo came off the worst in this deal.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

OneGear said:


> i own both, and I wont' trash either, but at the end of the day a bike is a bike and a stronger rider is a stronger rider. as long as the stronger rider is reasonably equipped he will in most situations prevail. CSC will be back up there next season as long as they keep riding well and together. TBH i think Cervelo came off the worst in this deal.


Only time will tell if Cervélo got the raw end of this deal.

This is only my impression but it seems that after Cancellara's yellow jersey stint in the 2007 tour, more Cervélos appeared on the public roads. I also expect more of them to appear in the remaining 2008 and maybe 2009 seasons due to Carlos Sastre's tour win.
Before that Cervélo road bikes (not TT machines) were bought by geeks who know what Paris-Roubaix is.


----------

